# Ziva the Diva :)



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

An my lil treasure Ziva at the fun day


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful - BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Beautiful, beautiful - BEAUTIFUL!


Ah cheers hon, I think she is lol but i'm bias, Ceearott is showing her and boy has she got her work cut out she is tigger on speed pmsl


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> Ah cheers hon, I think she is lol but i'm bias, Ceearott is showing her and boy has she got her work cut out she is tigger on speed pmsl


aaw brilliant..You will have to us all updated with show results. I so want a bigger breed to handle!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Aye, tigger on speed alright, lol!!

Am looking forward to the challenge - it feels like ages since I been in the bitch ring, where I love to be the most, and with a fidgetbutt, lol!! Last time was with Maddie madmad, and boy, was that hard work at times, Pmsl!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aaw brilliant..You will have to us all updated with show results. I so want a bigger breed to handle!


Come and see me, lol!! Will gladly let you have a go with one of mine 

I actually have a lovely, keen 7 yr old little girl learning to Junior Handle and she is having a go with Cleo, my Veteran girlie, under supervision of course, at our ringcraft class and is doing really well, helps that Cleo knows her stuff inside out like, lol!!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Really nice pics...


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Come and see me, lol!! Will gladly let you have a go with one of mine
> 
> I actually have a lovely, keen 7 yr old little girl learning to Junior Handle and she is having a go with Cleo, my Veteran girlie, under supervision of course, at our ringcraft class and is doing really well, helps that Cleo knows her stuff inside out like, lol!!


ahaha aww I would love to! - another wee handler in the making there then!  wish I had, had the experience of Junior handling.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ahaha aww I would love to! - another wee handler in the making there then!  wish I had, had the experience of Junior handling.


Aye, there is plenty of adults in the breed rings that could learn more than a thing or two from the young 'uns, LOL!!


----------



## Dukehollypepper (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------

